# Is MFF worth going to? As in, is anyone going?



## Bir (Jun 4, 2010)

I want to go to Midwest Furfest in Rosemont, cuz it's right near me, but like.. Do a lot of people go to that particular furry convention? Are you, or anyone you know going?


----------



## Danale (Jun 4, 2010)

MFF was the first con I went to. I only went for one day but I wish I had stayed the whole con.

MFF is very artist-friendly, they had a very good line-up of dealers last year in the dealer's den, and lots of people were in costume. The hotel last year had a funky layout that many people were complaining about (suiters, namely. The Artist Alley and Dealer's Den both had large rooms), so that's why this year they're hitting up the Rosemont. Should be a blast!

If you're unsure, then just go for one day like we did. Although you may regret not having a place to crash for the night to enjoy it again in the morning. ;-)


----------



## Bir (Jun 4, 2010)

Danale said:


> MFF was the first con I went to. I only went for one day but I wish I had stayed the whole con.
> 
> MFF is very artist-friendly, they had a very good line-up of dealers last year in the dealer's den, and lots of people were in costume. The hotel last year had a funky layout that many people were complaining about (suiters, namely. The Artist Alley and Dealer's Den both had large rooms), so that's why this year they're hitting up the Rosemont. Should be a blast!
> 
> If you're unsure, then just go for one day like we did. Although you may regret not having a place to crash for the night to enjoy it again in the morning. ;-)




I can always just go home XD My house is just a couple of train rides away with barely any walking, and family lives even closer. *is lucky* xD 

I'm used to the layout of the Hyatt, so I'd have no problem with it. I've been to a couple of Anime conventions. : 3

And yeah, the dealers room/art alley is huge. 

I just don't want to show up at a convention that like, doesn't have a lot of people in it. I want there to be sort of a crowd, because that's more fun. xD


----------



## moiracoon (Jun 4, 2010)

*laughs* Believe me...it's worth it.

MFF is a fairly huge con. I can't remember the exact attendance numbers (despite being on the registration team for the last few years), but it's the largest con that I've worked. The con's in a new space this year, so it's expected to be even bigger.

The con is VERY artist-friendly, so it should be a good experience for you.


----------



## Bir (Jun 4, 2010)

Sweet! x3 I'm glad to hear that from someone who works on the team. 

I'm pretty excited to see all of the artwork, to be honest. I'd like to get better, and seeing all of the wonderful styles in person should help me a lot. x3

Now it's off to see how much tables are and stuffs.


----------



## Duncan da Husky (Jun 5, 2010)

Midwest FurFest had just over 2,000 attendees last year. Not anywhere near Anime Central's numbers, but we're quite OK with that! I'm the Hotel Liaison for the convention; if you have any questions I'd be happy to answer them!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 5, 2010)

While I can't afford to go to MFF this year... I will say this: of the three times I've gone, I've NEVER had a bad time there. I've always had *FUN* at MFF. It's been a blast.


----------



## Istanbul (Jun 5, 2010)

MFF is an excellent con, and I strongly endorse going if you've never been. (Now, as for whether or not I'll be able to attend this year...that's a bit dicey, but I'm gonna try.)


----------



## Kanic (Jun 6, 2010)

I hear a lot of people and my friends say that they constantly look forward to MFF. However, in my own personal experience with MFF 09. It seemed rather cramped. Good hotel, but not enough wiggle room so to speak. Not sure if I'll hit it up this year or not, but it was a fun con for sure


----------



## moiracoon (Jun 6, 2010)

Kanic said:


> I hear a lot of people and my friends say that they constantly look forward to MFF. However, in my own personal experience with MFF 09. It seemed rather cramped. Good hotel, but not enough wiggle room so to speak. Not sure if I'll hit it up this year or not, but it was a fun con for sure



VERY different hotel this year, hon! http://www.furfest.org/hotel-info 

"Cramped" will NOT be a problem!


----------



## Bir (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome. This has confirmed that I am definitely going. ^_^

Now I just need to figure out something to dress in. I don't have a fursuit, but I'm going to come up with another way to make my fursona come alive. Bwuahahaha. xD


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 9, 2010)

Man, I wish I could go XP 
If you go, Bir, you'll have to take pics! Cuz, unfortunately, I think I'll be in Iowa then.


----------



## Bir (Jun 10, 2010)

I figured you'd be in Iowa. That's why I don't talk about it too much x.x;;

I'll definitely be taking lots of pictures. XD Of like, everything. I figured you might be able to come in for like, a day, but then again it'll be winter. I doubt your parents will want to go through the mess for one weekend x.x;; ACen was different because it was lovely weather, but November, man. It'll be snowy and cold. x.x;;

Well if you're here, you know I'll bug you to go. If not, well... Lotsa pictures I guess. XP


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 10, 2010)

I might be back for Thanksgiving, or at least it looks like I will be, so maybe I could go for a day or two. That'd be cool.^^
I'll have to see how much like, a one day-badge would cost.


----------



## DuncanHusky (Jun 17, 2010)

Cloudy said:


> I might be back for Thanksgiving, or at least it looks like I will be, so maybe I could go for a day or two. That'd be cool.^^
> I'll have to see how much like, a one day-badge would cost.


 
Per the MFF Registration FAQ:
*I'm only going to be able to attend for one day. Do I need to pay for a full membership?*

_Nope. If you will only be attending for one day, there is no need to preregister. Just come to Registration at the convention and we will be happy to provide you with a One-Day Membership. Prices for a One-Day Membership are $15 for Friday, $25 for Saturday, and $15 for Sunday. Single-day memberships are available only at the door._

(Pardon the new account name - somehow my old account got locked and I can't get anyone with FA to fix it)


----------



## KalystoWolf (Jun 17, 2010)

seeing as how mff is what started it all XD
its the best con you'll go to. and if you live near, we all know rta can kick butt on the transportation department. if only pace was better :U

rta = cta/pace/metra


----------



## Bir (Jun 18, 2010)

XD Yepyep, Kaysto! I grew up in Chicago, and know all about the public transportation in the area. And MFF is what started it all, huh? That's pretty cool to know. All I see is "AC" mentioned everywhere, and nothing about MFF, so I assumed it was a pretty small get together. But now I'm kinda proud I can go somewhere right in my area x3

Yeah, pace seems to be the only part of RTA that just never works. There's always problems and drama. Metra is amazing, but recently got a little too expensive, and CTA is wonderful, at least whenever I use it. Will you be going, Kalysto?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jun 18, 2010)

My dear friend Acme went last year. He's moved to North Carolina since, but he might go back. I'll have to ask him.


----------



## Bir (Jun 19, 2010)

That's fun. I don't know who Acme is, but awesome. xD I'm just glad to know it's worth it and that I won't regret my time.


----------



## KalystoWolf (Jul 8, 2010)

Bir said:


> XD Yepyep, Kaysto! I grew up in Chicago, and know all about the public transportation in the area. And MFF is what started it all, huh? That's pretty cool to know. All I see is "AC" mentioned everywhere, and nothing about MFF, so I assumed it was a pretty small get together. But now I'm kinda proud I can go somewhere right in my area x3
> 
> Yeah, pace seems to be the only part of RTA that just never works. There's always problems and drama. Metra is amazing, but recently got a little too expensive, and CTA is wonderful, at least whenever I use it. Will you be going, Kalysto?


 
pretty much. there was no such thing as a furry con before lol. DucKon (or whatever) had a "furry track" that grew so big it flew off as MFF XD
AC is mentioned so much cuz it is in fact bigger than MFF, and stuff. BUT STILL, MFF + CHICAGO + SUBURBS (which...technically are, meh lol) ...what more would anyone want? 
And i shall, i almost went last year, but my work was a bitch, even tho i called those days off, they still called me in :U Currently i am unemployed and hopefully will stay like this till MFF passes |D


----------

